# What's the procedure to remove the tail lights?



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I want to install some flashing brake light bulbs. And the bulbs have arrived.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

here ya go .. pretty easy

2 screws under covers


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Mr_Pat said:


> here ya go .. pretty easy
> 
> 2 screws under covers



Posted in the gen2 section.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

snowwy66 said:


> Posted in the gen2 section.


Sure,


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Oh man, they made the Gen 2 sedans _way_ easier than the Gen 1s. The hatch still looks to be the same as the Gen 1s - two bolts and then you have to yank it out of the sockets further forward in car.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Looks easy enough.

Guess I need some deep sockets now. Smaller then 10mm


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Sorry I forgot to check the section it was asked in ..


----------

